# Best First Choice



## DANtheDINOSAUR (May 21, 2008)

My coming of age to legally own (not that I illegally own) is around the bend and I'm about to hit the market for my first handgun. This won't be my first firearm or the first handgun I have fired, so I know a little, but have experience with various calibers.
I do hunt, but don't see myself using a handgun primarily, so I'm looking for a good sidearm for those approached moments out hunting or hiking through the woods (which I have already twice while baiting bear), and above all that, something I could enjoy unloading at the range.
I have my interests in a .357 + .38 revolver of maybe a 4" barrel length and have had my eye on S&W's. 

Anybody relay some names/models I should look out for (good and bad) next time a swing around the market, and I'd be very thankful.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take a look at the S&W M-686 as it comes in 6 or 7 shot from 21/2" to 6" barrel. I like the 3" and 4" models myself as they fit me better. If you get one it will last a life time as they very tough. You can give it to your grandson some day. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Take a look at the S&W M-686 as it comes in 6 or 7 shot from 21/2" to 6" barrel. I like the 3" and 4" models myself as they fit me better. If you get one it will last a life time as they very tough. You can give it to your grandson some day. Good luck.:smt1099


+1 on that or a 586.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't overlook the Ruger GP100 in your search. They will last forever.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would say you just about can't go wrong with Colt, S&W, Ruger.


----------



## DANtheDINOSAUR (May 21, 2008)

Okay thanks for the input guys, I have my head set on an S&W 686 now. 

On another turn of ideas though, if I were to use this more for target/range firing, instead of a revolver if I were to look for a pistol, what would you recommend? Right now I'm looking in the line of a Glock 17 or 22.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Just FYI, the 7 hole 686 is the 686P (+). You're making a very good choice, one I made myself a few years back. :smt023

For the range/target work, do you have a particular caliber or budget in mind (a .22 is cheap to shoot and fun for target shooting)? But in the bigger calibers I would go with a 9mm for the ammo savings. There are a bunch of guns that fit the bill, including the Glocks you mentioned. 

Prepare for the coming onslaught of posts. :watching:


----------



## DANtheDINOSAUR (May 21, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Just FYI, the 7 hole 686 is the 686P (+). You're making a very good choice, one I made myself a few years back. :smt023:
> 
> For the range/target work, do you have a particular caliber or budget in mind (a .22 is cheap to shoot and fun for target shooting)? But in the bigger calibers I would go with a 9mm for the ammo savings. There are a bunch of guns that fit the bill, including the Glocks you mentioned.
> 
> Prepare for the coming onslaught of posts. :watching:


Well my first handgun will mostly be used at ranges, but will be a sidearm when out hunting, not for taking down a hunt, but just to have on hand to spook away unexpected bears.
Now that you mention budget, if I were to go with a semi-auto which of the two calibers, 9mm and .40, would be the least expensive? Because with my choice of revolver, I know about switching between .38 and .357 for ranges and out on the field. 
Thanks alot and keep em coming!


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

I Like Ruger Gp-100 4" .357


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would get the S&W
357
stainless steel
4"
you sound like me - 37 years ago i bought a colt lawman for one of my first guns after a 22lr snub nose


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

DANtheDINOSAUR said:


> Well my first handgun will mostly be used at ranges, but will be a sidearm when out hunting, not for taking down a hunt, but just to have on hand to spook away unexpected bears.
> Now that you mention budget, if I were to go with a semi-auto which of the two calibers, 9mm and .40, would be the least expensive? Because with my choice of revolver, I know about switching between .38 and .357 for ranges and out on the field.
> Thanks alot and keep em coming!


Well then, even if "spooking bears" is only a secondary function I would withdraw my .22 suggestion. :anim_lol: But if that kind of woods protection is a consideration then you're better off with the 686 carrying full .357 loads than a 9mm or .40.

In regard to the semi-auto loads, the 9mm is alot less expensive than the .40 (or .45 for that matter). 9mm is way cheaper than .38's too, if that helps you. At Walmart a box of WWB (Winchester White Box) 100 count is $18.42 in 9mm and about $29 in .38. WWB in the 50 count at Walmart is around $10/box. I don't have a .40 so I'm not up on prices but I do know it is significantly more than the 9mm. Probably up there with the .38's or .45's.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Glock-20 10mm....15 in the magazine, one in the pipe, lightweight, very controllable, reliable, tougher than nails, relatively well priced ($500-$600) and a 10mm should handle any wild thing comin your way from squirrels to brown bears. carry a few spare mags and you're good to go. :smt023 and though ammo is slightly more pricey than .40s and 9mms, the gun is an absolute blast to shoot (no pun intended) the moment i shot one i fell in love. you'll have tons of fun at the range...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> I don't have a .40 so I'm not up on prices but I do know it is significantly more than the 9mm. Probably up there with the .38's or .45's.


$26 and change for 100 rounds of WWB.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, Todd. :smt023

So there you have it. About $8 per 100 box more than the 9mm, about 45% higher. So you can probably figure $4-$5 more for a box of 50.


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

im new to guns too but i dont understand how people can recommened these rugers, colts, cowboy guns etc when heckler and koch is the real cream of the crop apparently. im just trying to understand why?


----------

